# How to decrease the effort to raise the z axis of a Grizzly g 0619  ???



## joebiplane (May 11, 2020)

I have thought that  gas pistons might be the way to go . as I herd about an article on how to do it but I cannot find the thread   anyone else know where to find it ??
O r  any ideas  ???
Thanks

Joebiplane


----------



## benmychree (May 11, 2020)

gas pistons????


----------



## tazzat (May 12, 2020)

Gas Spring Kit G0704 – Priest Tools


----------



## tazzat (May 12, 2020)




----------



## coherent (May 12, 2020)

Hydraulic/Gas lift like on a car tailgate or hood or just a regular spring with threaded rod/nut for adjustment. Do some searching onthe Web or CNC forums and you should find plenty of information.


----------



## matthewsx (May 12, 2020)

Somebody on here recently posted that they put a bigger handle on their machine and that did the trick. Don't know if you have the space but definitely something to think about, mechanical advantage rather than adding more systems.

John


----------



## macardoso (May 12, 2020)

I have a gas spring on my G0704 (50lbs I think) that really made a big difference. Make sure to know the travel length and overall length before you buy. They are quite a bit longer than the travel length. I made two simple aluminum adapter plates to hold it in place.


----------



## higgite (May 12, 2020)

See post #4 in this old thread.








						Does anyone have a drill attachment to the mill handlewheels?
					

I hate having to turn the handwheels on my mill, even though it's a smaller benchtop mill, PM25MV.   Does anyone have a drill attachment to the handwheels? Turning the Z axis, especially, is a pain in the butt, especially when going up.   I was thinking of adding some type of drill attachment to...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




Tom


----------



## Janderso (May 12, 2020)

The drill attachment is the next best thing to an auto feed, imho.


----------



## RodSME (May 13, 2020)

I hated turning the z axis handle as well.  I added a 50 pound gas spring to help support the mill head.  It helped, but not enough.  I added a lock nut to the z axis shaft and tightened it very tight.  It took a 14 mm hex to drive it.  Using an attachment that has a 1/4 drive to 1/2 square drive  I bought at Harbor Freight and an extra 14 mm socket, I used a drill to drive the z axis.  I mounted a holster on the side of my mill bench and the drill is easy to access.


----------

